# torching marshmallows when no open flame allowed....



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been having a great response to a s'mores tartlet lately - graham crust, enriched ganache filling, marshmallows diced on top and torched to order.  I like the plain ones, but we also do a "smores-gasbord" with flavored ganaches and marshmallows (like caramel, raspberry, orange). I want to do this at a charity taste of the town event but there are no open flames allowed at the tables, and the hotel refused my request to torch them in their kitchen before serving (can't blame them, what if all 20 restaurants wanted to do that!) - so I am trying to think of another way to melt the marshmallow and I can't.  I probably should figure out how long it holds but the event goes for 3 hours so there's no chance I could torch them in the kitchen, pack everything, set up and serve them.  I am somewhat tempted to torch them in the truck in the parking lot  but I dismissed that idea!

Any ideas?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Heat gun, avaialable at any hardware store.  Works pretty good on crme brullees too.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Brillant!  Am heading to Home Depot in the morning   Thank you very much!!


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, foodpump. Never thought of that. :-D


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

It worked well; I got the Ryobi model that has four heat settings - the lowest setting was like a hair dryer, but the 1250 setting was just like a torch.... I put the tarts on a sheet pan (no parchment!) and it was perfect.

Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update JCakes. I'm on my way to Home Depot to leer at new patio doors and get a heat gun. There has to be SOME way I can use it at the Farmers Market to do a demo. On marshmallows, that is.


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

I was perusing through Harbor Freight the other day, and came across a heat gun (Hi-1112 deg, Low-572 deg) for a whopping $13.  Needless to say, I picked it up and was planning on using it for a wiring project (for the heat-shrink tubing).  Then I ran across this thread...marvelous idea, really.  I'm going to keep it in mind myself, and keep the heat gun readily available for the kitchen as well as my garage.  Thanks!


----------

